# 8 week old puppy piddles every min!



## proud_pitbull_owner (May 11, 2012)

my 8 week old pit bull pees outside every time i take her out, i have had her for 3 days and this 3rd day she squats everywhere most the time it isn't even a lot of pee it is just a drop or so i call it a dribble...she does it about every minute! is something wrong with her? If not how should i deal with it since i cant stop her from peeing in the house i dont want it all over me carpet where my son crawls around


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

Could be a UTI. Puppies pee a lot but not every minute.


----------



## proud_pitbull_owner (May 11, 2012)

unless she is sleeping she walks everywehre piddling and sometimes nothing even comes out  she just went in yesterday and was wormed given her shots and treated for fleas ever since then she has behaved like this...but im dont know if that would cause her potty problems


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Ask the vet. He needs to test her urine for a UTI.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

If she has a urinary tract infection (UTI) it would cause excessive peeing. Have her checked.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

proud_pitbull_owner said:


> unless she is sleeping she walks everywehre piddling and sometimes nothing even comes out  she just went in yesterday and was wormed given her shots and treated for fleas ever since then she has behaved like this...but im dont know if that would cause her potty problems


So, you didn't discuss this issue while you were at the vet's?


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

They said _ever since_ they went to the vet.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Kayota said:


> They said _ever since_ they went to the vet.


Can you point out to me where she says "ever since they went to the vet"? Original post below.

"my 8 week old pit bull pees outside every time i take her out, i have had her for 3 days and this 3rd day she squats everywhere most the time it isn't even a lot of pee it is just a drop or so i call it a dribble...she does it about every minute! is something wrong with her? If not how should i deal with it since i cant stop her from peeing in the house i dont want it all over me carpet where my son crawls around"


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

Right here:

"unless she is sleeping she walks everywehre piddling and sometimes nothing even comes out *she just went in yesterday* and was wormed given her shots and treated for fleas *ever since then* she has behaved like this...but im dont know if that would cause her potty problems"


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Yes, it wasn't in the original post, but in the second post from the OP.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

I'd go back to the vet. My pup peed a TON at 8 wks (we went out every 20-30 min to avoid accidents) but it wasn't nonstop.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

There is value in reading every post in a thread!


----------



## Nev Allen (Feb 17, 2010)

You have said this only started after the dog had come back from the vet. Has anything else changed in her environment? What was she doing before the vet.

If it is a sudden change in behaviour there is a problem and its most likely medical but may be stress related as well. DId she take the car trip ok? Was she ok at the vet? Was there a problem getting her to or from the car? Think carefully and try and see if anything has upset her. If not, get her to the vet pronto.


----------

